
 BusyBox and the GPL Prevail Again - wglb
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100803132055210
======
konad
Sadly no relation to Judge Judith Scheindlin

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shira_Scheindlin>

Westinghouse should have read : Judge Judy's "Win or Lose by How You Choose"

All they had to do was print a line in the manual and offer a download. Jeesh,
why did they think they could rip people off.

